# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Amash Endorses For President

## angelatc

From Facebook, 8 minutes ago:

"Justin Amash :I have endorsed Ron Paul for President, and I will not be making any other endorsements for President."

Donate here.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

He said previously that he'd support the eventual nominee. Positive change.

----------


## Aratus

can we toy with running him in 2016 or 2020...too?

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> Justin Amash · 26,557 like this
> 43 minutes ago ·
> 
>     I have endorsed Ron Paul for President, and I will not be making any other endorsements for President.


Expected, but always a thumbs up!

http://www.facebook.com/justinamash/...51095545868866

----------


## angelatc

> can we toy with running him in 2016 or 2020...too?


I'm fine with a Rand / Justin ticket.

----------


## tsai3904

He also said this to a commenter:




> I have said from the beginning, I am a Republican and I will support the Republican nominee against Pres. Obama. I will not, however, be making any more public endorsements for President.

----------


## thatpeculiarcat

Good thing he did it so early in the primary season. On with the nomination.

----------


## Once-ler

Amash endorsed Ron Paul months ago, at the beginning of the primary season.

----------


## Once-ler

Amash endorsed Ron Paul months ago, at the beginning of the primary season.

----------


## sailingaway

> Expected, but always a thumbs up!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/justinamash/...51095545868866


I like that man more every day.

--
edit, I liked the post, too.

----------


## sailingaway

> Amash endorsed Ron Paul months ago, at the beginning of the primary season.


but now when others are getting behind Romney he is saying Ron is his only endorsement.

----------


## sailingaway

> He also said this to a commenter:



Right.  I'm fine with that.

----------


## jeremiahj13

Better too late then never... right?

----------


## tsai3904

> Better too late then never... right?


Amash endorsed Ron Paul back in September.  He is just reaffirming his endorsement.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Don't worry, the few and the proud will still find something to hate him about.



I like Amash.  I am glad he is a friend of liberty.  I respect him a whole lot.

----------


## Cap

Justin is getting better everyday.

----------


## Tod

I hope the country holds together long enough for us to see him elected President.  I guess he is only 32.

----------


## EBounding

Awesome.  He's also been slamming Gary Johnson today on the facebook.

----------


## QWDC

I think he posted his endorsement again because people were blowing up on him (neocon, traitor etc) for saying something nice about Paul Ryan:
http://www.facebook.com/justinamash/...51438364887995

----------


## ctiger2

> I'm fine with a *Justin / Rand* ticket.


Fixed?

----------


## EBounding

Clarification:




> I am supporting the Republican nominee after the convention. I will not be making another public endorsement for President, though.

----------


## twomp

Amash is really getting better and better each day! He did something even Ron Paul's own son wouldn't do. Amash 2016!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> can we toy with running him in 2016 or 2020...too?


^^^^ This




> I'm fine with a Rand / Justin ticket.


No thanks. Rand did not have the same courage as Amash has to stick up for the only Liberty candidate. If you endorse Romney your off the 2016 list as far as i'm concerned.

----------


## Aratus

he's born in 1980. he can run in 2016, he turns 36 that april.

----------


## Brett85

> If you endorse Romney your off the 2016 list as far as i'm concerned.


So it's ok if a liberty candidate votes for Romney, just as long as they don't "publicly" endorse him?

Justin Amash

"I am supporting the Republican nominee after the convention."

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> So it's ok if a liberty candidate votes for Romney, just as long as they don't "publicly" endorse him?
> 
> Justin Amash
> 
> "I am supporting the Republican nominee after the convention."


lol

Rand and Amash did practically the same thing.

They both still support Ron, but because they are Republican politicians they have to support the nominee if they want to get anywhere.

Anybody that thinks they suddenly had a philosophical change is not thinking clearly. I have noticed many on this forum have come around, but a few bugs still need to be worked out.

----------


## twomp

> he's born in 1980. he can run in 2016, he turns 36 that april.


DOH! I guess Rand Paul 2016 it is then! lol

----------


## angelatc

> So it's ok if a liberty candidate votes for Romney, just as long as they don't "publicly" endorse him?
> 
> Justin Amash
> 
> "I am supporting the Republican nominee after the convention."


I have always had a hard time following the rules of other people.  I find it best to not even try real hard.

----------


## Rudeman

Amash is a little too young for 2016, I think he'll be only 36. Maybe by 2020 (or if Rand gets elected in 2016, 2024). I wouldn't mind a Rand/Amash ticket, unlike some here I judge Rand by his record not by who he endorses (Ron Paul has endorsed some unfavorable guys and I don't see people holding that against him).

----------


## Aratus

both justin amash and rand paul meet the age requirement of being 35 by the time of one's swearing in cerimony.
also, we can run matt collins in 2016 if we so desire and he agrees to run. given the stature of a sitting senator,
it is a political convention to have the potus contender be a seasoned campaigner. they might be a possible ticket.

----------


## trey4sports

im curious how this will affect him in the general election race. I mean i hope this doesn't make him lose his reelection bid.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Amash 2024!

----------


## Rudeman

> both justin amash and rand paul meet the age requirement of being 35 by the time of one's swearing in cerimony.
> also, we can run matt collins in 2016 if we so desire and he agrees to run. given the stature of a sitting senator,
> it is a political convention to have the potus contender be a seasoned campaigner. they might be a possible ticket.


Rand has the best name recognition. There's no reason to rush people to the top too soon. 4 years is a long time though so who knows what will happen, maybe he'll become more of a household name by 2015-16. Maybe one day we'll get to the point where most of the presidential candidates are liberty candidates.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> both justin amash and rand paul meet the age requirement of being 35 by the time of one's swearing in cerimony.
> also, we can run matt collins in 2016 if we so desire and he agrees to run. given the stature of a sitting senator,
> it is a political convention to have the potus contender be a seasoned campaigner. they might be a possible ticket.


Aratus, you know I like you, but you kinda kill your credibility when you keep talking about running Collins for President.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Problem is, Amash wasn't born in the country...

----------


## Uriah

> Problem is, Amash wasn't born in the country...


According to wikipedia he was born in Michigan. His father moved to the USA in 1956.

----------


## KCIndy

> Problem is, Amash wasn't born in the country...



Hey, that didn't stop Obama!!

----------


## sailingaway

> im curious how this will affect him in the general election race. I mean i hope this doesn't make him lose his reelection bid.


It can only help in the general, the kind of voter who would mind him not endorsing Romney are the 'always vote for a Repub' sort and would never vote for the Dem.  Whereas independents might appreciate it.

----------


## sailingaway

> So it's ok if a liberty candidate votes for Romney, just as long as they don't "publicly" endorse him?
> 
> Justin Amash
> 
> "I am supporting the Republican nominee after the convention."


before and after convention makes a difference to Ron Paul supporters, as much as the difference between endorse and generically supporting 'the nominee' (as opposed to 'Romney').  Some state GOP rules require you not oppose GOP tickets.  I like Amash more and more all the time.

----------


## Aratus

> Aratus, you know I like you, but you kinda kill your credibility when you keep talking about running Collins for President.


i am open to the idea of running one of us if we cannot arrive at a consensus & are desperate for someone, anyone or at least somebody to run!

----------


## anaconda

> He said previously that he'd support the eventual nominee. Positive change.


Maybe it won't actually be a change

----------


## james1906

He was getting heat as he posted some nice words about Paul Ryan and how he's a likeable guy that's easy to approach.  Then today he posts a criticism out of nowhere against Gary Johnson for giving tax credits to the film industry.  People were rightfully suspecting something was wrong here.

----------

